# V-Rocker?



## Guest

What the f**k is a v rocker? haha
like for the new burton custom 2010


----------



## Nivek

Same thing thats on the Hero. Just maybe a little tweak here and there. Rocker between and an extra kick just after the bindings. Its one of the more well done rockers on the market.


----------



## crazyface

probably burtons crappy version of reverse camber


----------



## Nivek

crazyface said:


> probably burtons crappy version of reverse camber


Have you been living in a cave? The Hero is a really good board. Though it could be the best board on earth and you'd probably hate it. You come across as on of those "I hate Burton cause that the 'core' thing to do" kinda dudes.


----------



## jmacphee9

Nivek said:


> Have you been living in a cave? The Hero is a really good board. Though it could be the best board on earth and you'd probably hate it. You come across as on of those "I hate Burton cause that the 'core' thing to do" kinda dudes.


learn to ignore stupid people nivek:laugh:

vrocker is a very well done version of the new rocker craze, i have yet to hear a bad thing about it and everyone that has touched a hero raved about it. even burton_avenger aka angry snowboarder who absolutely despises burton said he was looking for something to hate on the board and it was impossible.


----------



## slanteye

ive been wanting a hero for a while but my question is does burton make a binding that has the board feel of lets say ride and rome bindings?


----------



## BurtonAvenger

If you want a harder base feel you'll need to go with their hardest bed that they make for the EST bindings. That was the only one that I actually liked from est.


----------



## twin89

only thing bad bout hero is the est.. can't ride it wiht my bindings and i don't feel like getting new bindings just for that board or any board for that matter. heard good things bout v rocker, but someone earlier said that the hero didn't have much pop due to it ?? not sure


----------



## Minger

Hero doesn't have much pop because its a RC board...its pretty normal.

And EST isn't so bad (I use Union and Burton bindings and they fit fine on there. Yes, even the unions...just rip out the padding on the disks.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Anyone that claims rocker/ reverse camber decks don't have pop either doesn't know how to ride one or just plain sucks at riding. It changes how you ride.


----------



## baldy

im waiting for a rockered board that has pop like my friends 07-08 jibpan, pretty much next years jibpan... haha i hope it has the same pop with a rocker


----------



## Guest

Minger said:


> Hero doesn't have much pop because its a RC board...its pretty normal.
> 
> And EST isn't so bad (I use Union and Burton bindings and they fit fine on there. Yes, even the unions...just rip out the padding on the disks.


Yup, you can get non burton bindings to work on est boards.


----------



## mijinkal

I'm debating buying a rocker board now or waiting for the 2010 line to come out. The deals are out there now but they'll probably be better boards in next years line-up. My last 2 boards were Burtons and I said thatI'd stay away from them but they make it so damn hard!


----------



## Music Moves

mijinkal said:


> I'm debating buying a rocker board now or waiting for the 2010 line to come out. The deals are out there now but they'll probably be better boards in next years line-up. My last 2 boards were Burtons and I said thatI'd stay away from them but they make it so damn hard!


I haven't seen very many deals on rocker boards... where are you finding them?


----------



## Guest

BurtonAvenger said:


> Anyone that claims rocker/ reverse camber decks don't have pop either doesn't know how to ride one or just plain sucks at riding. It changes how you ride.



I could not have said it any better and exactly what I was thinking. 

Good to see you still posting here BA. 


especially the IT CHANGES HOW YOU RIDE.


----------



## Guest

Music Moves said:


> I haven't seen very many deals on rocker boards... where are you finding them?


got my hero for $215, I posted thread a while back. Porters up'd the price about $40 though since then.


----------



## Music Moves

alpha732 said:


> got my hero for $215, I posted thread a while back. Porters up'd the price about $40 though since then.


Yeah, and that's the only one... now up to $280... no other rockers at all.


----------



## Guest

Music Moves said:


> Yeah, and that's the only one... now up to $280... no other rockers at all.


that and the lip stick are the only rockers burton makes.


----------



## Music Moves

alpha732 said:


> that and the lip stick are the only rockers burton makes.


I meant period... no other rockers at all, not just Burton.


----------



## Guest

Music Moves said:


> I meant period... no other rockers at all, not just Burton.


Oh I'm sorry, I thought you were talking about burton. You can find the chb btx for $350.


----------



## laz167

Ok sorry for asking, but how does union binders work with the EST. system? How would you attach the binders?Does the board itself come with an adjustable plate? Im looking on getting something with RC and was under the impression that all est boards require the same bindings. I love my Union bindings and dont want to cheat on them.:laugh:


----------

